# Float the AR Barrel?



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Went into a gun shop that I have never been to before. They had some ARs there that had fully floated barrels. Im not too knowledgable about ARs and was wondering if its worth the time and money to float them. What do you think?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How does your gun shoot now ? If it shoots little groups I'd think about leaving it alone if not I may change out the trigger first if its stiff. A heavy trigger is more likely to affect your groups in an AR ,IME. I do really like the looks of the free float tubes.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info. It does need a trigger. First things first.......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My heavy trigger comment hold true for all guns. There are things that can make them shoot crazy, some of which are simple at home fixes, but most guns groups improve with a good trigger.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I couldn't agree more Don...........


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sucks when Don answers the questions first. He doesn't leave much else for others to say except to agree with him.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok, so what would be the best trigger? Im not poor but im not rich either.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rifle basix or Timney are not overly expensive. Hmmm I'm not seeing a rifle basix. Several of the manufacturers sell an upgraded trigger though.​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> Sucks when Don answers the questions first. He doesn't leave much else for others to say except to agree with him.


Thanks Jason...I think.....

I'll try to give a half *a$$* answer now and again if you'll pop in more than once in a blue moon.......lol ...ouch !

BTW it is so much smoother when you all do just agree with me...just sayin'


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Went down to the gun shop the other day to get a trigger dropped in my AR. I didnt call ahead and of course they were out of stock. I was talking to the owner about floating my barrel and he said he would do it for $200...so, I got a aluminum quad rail and low profile gas block and with labor and tax....$200 oout the door. Took it to the range and it went from shooting 1.5-1.75 MOA to MOA! Just like that. Still working up a load but I figure with a new trigger and the right load I should be sub MOA in no time. Here is an updated pic....


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Not_Fur_Friendly said:


> Went into a gun shop that I have never been to before. They had some ARs there that had fully floated barrels. Im not too knowledgable about ARs and was wondering if its worth the time and money to float them. What do you think?


Being a gunsmith and answer to your question "Yes". I'm sure, like many things in life, there are differences in opinions. It mostly falls to the shooter, which no gunsmith can fix. There are, as mentioned, many other things that could be addressed to help. To try and put everything in one basket eliminating friction of all working parts and a light trigger pull would be the biggest advantage one could do. Does floating a barrel help YES (in my opinion).


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

I am working up a load and a new trigger was my plan but since they were out of stock, I figured I got a good deal on the float so......I did it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

For an inexpensive trigger I've had good success with the RR 2 stage. My 308 Oracle currently shoots MOA to sub out to 400 without a FF barrel. Perhaps I'll do that some day.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been changing out the M-4 forearm to a free floating one and have shot several before and after shots with several different bullets and found that the free floated forearm does shoot better for me. It also got rid of the front sight and now I have a smooth forearm. The after shooting was done a couple of days ago and the temp. was 15 or so at the time. The groups were smaller and the bullet that shot the best was the 69 gr. Nosler target bullet that has a small hollow point and are boat tail also.my rest was a little unsteady the cold makes my trigger finger get cold pretty fast so the the groups were not too bad. Was the change worth the cost, I would say yes if you want to do something to your AR.


----------

